# Victorious Basketball Coach Sacked



## Ether's Bane (Jan 28, 2009)

http://cbs11tv.com/sports/micah.grimes.the.2.917557.html

Seriosuly, what the fuck? Who sacks a coach for winning 100-0?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 28, 2009)

hahaha 'this does not reflect a christlike approach on competition'
either christ or this school is full of shit and it ain't christ.

coincidentally the pe teacher isn't white. and he got fired for a retarded reason. huh.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 28, 2009)

This is wierd. I don't really understand what the problem was. I read through everything but I can't find the exact reason why the dude was fired. Was he accused of cheating or something? Surely it wasn't just because of the score?


----------



## Valor (Jan 28, 2009)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...UTOUT?SITE=WSAW&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

Hmm...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

This is why nuns shouldn't be in charge of a school.

Whatever the outcome of the match, they would've still bitched about it. They should congratulate the losing team for sticking it out. Dallas Academy would've felt like shite after that message. It's basically saying "We forfeit because we owned you so much and would want other teams to share in the honor of wiping the floor with you."

And what about the Covenant team? They achieved a 100-0 score and don't get shit for it.

Shows how fucked up religious schools are.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 28, 2009)

Read the article Valor posted. There's more to the story: the team they beat was a small school for disabled people who had never won a game in their lives, and the team that won only got 100 points so they could brag about it (i.e, they just kept making lay-up after lay-up as fast as they could until they got to 100). Kind of a dick move, but I dunno if you would be justified in firing someone over that.


----------



## Jetx (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think having dyslexia damages your ability to play basketball.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 28, 2009)

well it _was_ against a disabled team. (note that this doesn't mean just dyslexia, they could have other issues [including dyspraxia])


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 31, 2009)

So? So what if they were disabled? Does it really matter? The blowout victory should've been a wake up call to the losing team. If they suck so badly, maybe they should train more.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 31, 2009)

Their idol was nailed to a cross. Maybe, then, it's un-Christian to actually come out of the winning side of something.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, even if the other team is disabled it's the fault of their school for making them compete against a non-disabled team. The coach shouldn't have anything to do with it.

Disabled people don't like it when you deliberately let them win and stuff anyway because it's condescending as hell.


----------

